# I need an opinion guys....



## Dwnsouthboi89 (Jan 17, 2013)

iam looking to lower but iam torn between b&g or eibach also was on ebay and a company in europe goes by pi or personal identity something like that. anybody have those springs if so, how are they? but back to b&g or eibach...... just wann lower


----------



## Dwnsouthboi89 (Jan 17, 2013)

just need an opinion fellow cruzers .... im on vacation and i wanted to lower before i returned to work... opinions will b greatly appreciated


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i have ebach's and love them. they are not the lowest but i think its 1.2 front and 1" rear. it drives a little hard but that what i was looking for. best bang for the buck. i spent $179 for my kit. got a sticker with them too...stickers add horse power. 5hp per sticker lol


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

I just got the B&G. Depends what you want. Eibach is 1.2 Front and Rear. B&G is 1.8 front 1.2 rear. Advertised of course. Actual numbers may vary slightly.


----------



## Dwnsouthboi89 (Jan 17, 2013)

smorey where did u get them for 179 everywhere i seen over 200+ for them? i was leaning toward b&g becuz of the drop in the front


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Dwnsouthboi89 said:


> smorey where did u get them for 179 everywhere i seen over 200+ for them? i was leaning toward b&g becuz of the drop in the front


Thats why I got them. I ordered them from Auto Anything for really cheap. $247 shipped.


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have the Eibach they work great, not too low..


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

think you could fit snow cables with the eibachs on?


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

for my opinion- have tried eibachs & H&Rs before. Eibachs are not as stiff as the comparable H&Rs, so they work better on stock shocks.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

PM me if you order the B&G springs from auto anything. I have a $10 off redemption code.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dwnsouthboi89 said:


> smorey where did u get them for 179 everywhere i seen over 200+ for them? i was leaning toward b&g becuz of the drop in the front


ebay baby


----------



## Dwnsouthboi89 (Jan 17, 2013)

still torn i guessit boil down to price but i will decide by tomorrow


----------



## oldskool (Mar 8, 2013)

For those of you already lowered on stock struts/shocks, how is the stock hardware holding up? I understand the cruze is a new platform, but GM has been notorious in the past for having cheap-ish struts that would blow fairly quickly under the load of a higher rate spring. Jbodies were a prime example, absolutely horrible ride quality with stock struts. Cobalts were a little better, but still, the right way to do it is to choose a strut designed for lowering/higher spring rates. 

How many miles do you have on lowered on stock struts, and hows the quality holding up, relatively speaking?


----------

